

Meet the teams working with Springboard for its London accelerator program - waldr
http://thenextweb.com/uk/2012/04/17/meet-the-teams-working-with-springboard-for-its-london-accelerator-program/

======
adotify
Congrats all... cant wait to see what comes out..

------
jdbradford
I am looking forward to the next 3 months.

------
twitchhiker
Good luck kids!

------
AtalMalviya
Good Luck.

------
mancuso5
hmm, what a cool lineup!

